# R&R preamps: SL/LD vs DP-13



## MetalDaze (Oct 17, 2011)

First off, I'll admit that part of the fun of reading this forum is learning about a product I've never heard of before and then deciding I should own one (regardless of whether I really need it or not ) Call it the curse of GAS...or whatever.

So, with the recent chatter about the R&R SOLO rackmount amp, I started checking out their preamps: the SL/LD and DP-13.

According to their FaceBook page, the SL/LD is more American sounding and the SP-13 is more British. But when listening to their YouTube demos, the SP-13 sounds way more brutal. It's hard to tell if it was an apples to apples comparison.

Anyone try these out and know anything?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 17, 2011)

Your options are:

a) Wait for really top-flight reviews
b) Wait for a local stockist
c) Wait for someone you know and who's opinion you trust to get one. Or possibly two.
d) Let GAS decide and pull the trigger now! 

I liked the SL/LD better, and the SOLO over both but I've not listened to every possible demo. Sorry!


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 17, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Your options are:
> 
> a) Wait for really top-flight reviews
> b) Wait for a local stockist
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 17, 2011)

Haha. Yes, option "d" will most likely win out. I've sent an email to them to get more info. I'll share what I learn.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 17, 2011)

Will be interesting to see what you decide.


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 17, 2011)

Here was my question:

I am interested in purchasing one of your preamps. Can you explain the difference between the SL/LD and the DP-13? I am mostly looking for a modern metal sound.

and the response:

In our opinion, SL/LD preamp would do better for you. There's enough gain in both of them, in DP-13 it's more concentrated in the "middle" of the sound (Marshall alike), in SL/LD the sound is lower (Mesa alike).


----------



## TheKhann (Oct 17, 2011)

What they are saying is that the SL/LD is based on a Mesa schematic and the DP-13 on a Marshall one  In all honesty, I doubt they went for reinventing the wheel and most probably really based their designs on those well established products.


----------



## TMM (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, cool looking company I hadn't heard of, rep to you!


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, I just made my contribution to the Russian economy  I ended up going with the SL/LD. Now, let's see how long it takes to get here.

In the meantime, I'll just stare at this pic:


----------



## Ishan (Oct 18, 2011)

Man, If I wasn't so broke I'd be very tempted by their SOLO 1U rack head!


----------



## Albionic (Oct 18, 2011)

MetalDaze said:


> Well, I just made my contribution to the Russian economy  I ended up going with the SL/LD. Now, let's see how long it takes to get here.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll just stare at this pic:



They look nice wiring not the best tho


----------



## wlfers (Oct 18, 2011)

Company that makes 1u rackheads? 

Thank you sir, but fu at the same time. I don't have the money right now.


----------



## TMM (Oct 18, 2011)

Seriously freaking cool - there is an extreme lack of good rack mount preamps and poweramps out there, let alone full rackmount heads. In fact, there are a grand total of 4 decent rackmount heads I can think of, and only 1 of them is still in production.

This has great potential. I didn't notice the SOLO head at first, it's not on their regular website. $1k? That's awesome.

Reading through their stuff some more... seriously, I'd like to take one of everything.





(Skip to around 11:50 on this one for anything worth listening to... I mean, why test a hi-gain amp with blues riffs? The age old question)



Looks pretty solid to me:








Just when I thought my GAS was finally subsiding.


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 27, 2011)

My preamp shipped from Russia! With any luck, I'm hoping to see it by the end of next week.


----------



## JeffHenneman (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome, how much did it ending up costing?


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 27, 2011)

I paid the advertised price of US$600.


----------



## Johnster (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm very interested in the SL/LD, as well! What kind of poweramp(s) will you test it with? I heard it also sounds really good using the "record out". I'm looking forward to reading about your experience with it. Also, did they charge you $50 bucks for shipping, and require you to wire the money?


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 31, 2011)

Johnster said:


> I'm very interested in the SL/LD, as well! What kind of poweramp(s) will you test it with? I heard it also sounds really good using the "record out". I'm looking forward to reading about your experience with it. Also, did they charge you $50 bucks for shipping, and require you to wire the money?


 
I did wire the money and worked out a deal on the shipping. I must admit that it took a leap of faith to submit the wire, but communication has been good and the tracking info this morning says that it has arrived at US customs, so I'm feeling good about it.

I'll being testing it with a VHT 2/90/2 power amp.


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Look was the USPS man brought me today................








The SL/LD has arrived! As fate would have it, I don't think I'll get a chance to use it tonight, but here are some first impressions:

1. It was packed really well. No concerns there.
2. The preamp is fairly heavy. It feels very solid.
3. Footswitch included...nice!
4. Warranty info included. 

Fingers crossed that it sounds as good as it looks  But as far as rating R&R as a company, I give them high marks in terms of communication and professionalism.


----------



## TMM (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks nice! Crazy thing is, it looks a lot like the Formula preamp, but with an entire 50w tube power section included! I mean, seriously, what is Mesa doing with all that extra space?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 1, 2011)

wow! a 1unit rackmount head mmmmmmmm! that sounds like it would be friggen awesome.

congrats dude on that preamp! we expect an awesome review or some clips


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Just to be clear, I purchased just the SL\LD preamp and not the full SOLO rackmount head, so no power section in this one


----------



## Johnster (Nov 1, 2011)

That was fast! They emailed me that it would take 14-30 days to arrive. How much did wiring the money cost?


----------



## Johnster (Nov 1, 2011)

Which model is that a photo of?


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 2, 2011)

Johnster said:


> That was fast! They emailed me that it would take 14-30 days to arrive. How much did wiring the money cost?


 
You would need to check with your bank on the wire fees. Every bank is different and it is common to have different fees for domestic vs international wire transfers.

It did get here fast! It was 14 days from when I submitted the wire to when it showed up at my door.

I think the wire took 2-3 days before it showed up in their account, then they had told me ahead of time it would take a couple of days before they shipped. I'm mostly surprised that it made it from Moscow to Seattle in less than 7 days! Thankfully there were no customs issues.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 29, 2011)

been quite interested in this company.. its definitely awesome to see more rack heads. The ENGL one is one of my all-time wants, but this is significantly cheaper and easier to find. May have to try it someday soon.

I'd love to hear your thoughts on how it sounds; comparible to what amps or so (my concerns are the clean tones)


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmm that 1u head looks interesting especially when it can be switched down to 15w. Compact as well, sounds a bit like the bastard love child of a Recto and 5150 to me.


----------



## Tonechaser (Nov 30, 2011)

I just received my new SL/LD preamplifier from R & R Sound, and I'm liking it a lot! 

One of the best things about it is that it has very little noise, even when cranking up the gain. The Clean channel is very good, and the Lead 1 channel offers a good "in between sound", but the Lead 2 channel is where it really shines! 

If you like Mesa gear, then you will definitely like the SL/LD, as it shares some of the same tonal characterisitics. And, even if you don't like Mesa gear, you will still probably like this preamp. 

The preamp cost me $750 ($600 plus $150 shipping to the US from Russia), and arrived 10 days after I placed my order. I wanted to also mention that Alex from R & R was extremely helpful and answered all of my questions before I ordered it. His email address is [email protected]. if you want to ask him anything about it.


----------



## Tonechaser (Dec 5, 2011)

You can also contact Alex from R&R Sound at his Youtube Channel:

Markisszzz&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------

